

CoreOS Acquires Quay.io to Launch Its Private Docker Repository - superfreek
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/13/coreos-acquires-quay-io-to-launch-its-private-docker-repository/?ncid=rss

======
fideloper
Definitely an interesting move, since Docker recently released their own
private repositories with their 1.0

------
amackera
Seems like a very logical move. First we get stable CoreOS updates, now we
have private Docker index built-in.

------
RazorX
We need something like this for Chef cookbooks. Managed private and public API
endpoints for organizations to host cookbooks that don't belong on the main
community site,

~~~
mattzito
Supermarket is exactly that - right now it's used for the public cookbook
repository, but the goal is to make it usable for private repos as well.

~~~
RazorX
I wasn't aware of that. I know making it easy to host Supermarket privately is
a goal, and already not too difficult, but this seems like an awkward solution
for smaller organizations. So far I haven't seen any discussions about adding
private repos: I would appreciate if you could direct me there. This is one
such thread I've found:
[https://github.com/opscode/supermarket/issues/217](https://github.com/opscode/supermarket/issues/217)

I would love to see some kind of namespacing: something that would come with
organization-specific cookbooks. Really, when I said "don't belong on the main
community site" I really mean "don't belong in the current global namespace."

------
nwenzel
Congrats to both teams. There's a lot of work to make clusters as easy to
manage as single machines. These are definitely the right people to make it
happen.

